
Chinese police used facial recognition to catch a suspect in a crowd of 60000 - ctchocula
https://mashable.com/2018/04/13/china-police-facial-recogntion/
======
mtgx
Chinese fake news. They didn't catch him from a "crowd of 60,000".

